# Solved: Static on Burned CDs!



## BShaikh10 (Apr 27, 2007)

Hi,

Well, I recently bought HP blank CDs to burn on and when I burned on them I got CDs with the songs on them, but with lots of static sounds during the music. I thought the problem might be the CDs, so I bought new Phillips blank CDs. Even these CDs, even though not as badly. When I play the CDs in the computer they sound fine, but when I play them in my car there is lots of static sounds. Sometimes the CDs burn fine, but more often then not, I got CDs with lots of static during the music. Can someone help me with this problem?


----------



## face1 (Sep 17, 2005)

try slower burn speed


----------



## BShaikh10 (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. How slow should I go? By burner maxes out at x27.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Many stand-alone CD players and car CD players do not like burned media, the reflectiveness is quite different to original disks and the lasers don't cope well.

Burning slower can help, try as slow as it will let you (x4 if you can)


----------



## BShaikh10 (Apr 27, 2007)

Alright. So i burned a CD at x1 speed just now. I'm going to play it in the car and let everyone know how it worked.


----------



## BShaikh10 (Apr 27, 2007)

So the CD I burned at 1x worked fine in the car. What should I do next?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Not sure what anwer you want here?

It works when burning slow, as we suspected and suggested.

So whenever burning a CD for use in the car, burn at the slow speed?

As I see it you no longer have a problem?


----------

